# The boys today :)



## xshelly_stanliex (May 4, 2010)




----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

gorgeouse dogs hun xx


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Handsome boys


----------



## woody10 (Jan 10, 2010)

what lovely looking, happy, gentle boys... great pics


----------



## DougGeneration (Apr 28, 2011)

The headshots made me smile, I can feel that they're actually trying to make us smile with their smile!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome boys


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Your boys are stunning! I love the blues! :001_tt1: :001_tt1:


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aww bless them, they look like they are having a great time. X


----------



## lozb (May 31, 2010)

Fab pictures! 
I'd have a smile that big myself if my face would make it!!
xx


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Stunning , Love the staffy smile


----------

